
Achievement Unlocked: The 2019 IPFS Roadmap - agentofuser
https://blog.ipfs.io/78-ipfs-2019-roadmap/
======
carapace
I hope they can get bandwidth limiting going: [https://github.com/ipfs/go-
ipfs/issues/3065](https://github.com/ipfs/go-ipfs/issues/3065)

I've had good results with the workaround described using Trickle, FWIW.

